# Steinhatchee Offshore Report.......



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 5, 2009)

Went to the Hatch this weekend and we had a blast.                   

Friday-2 OCT 09......Loaded up the boat with some world class pinfish for bait. Took the long 30 mile ride to start the day at an AJ hole. Pulled up to my number and all looked good untill I opened my live well. All of my pinfish was dead. The live well went out on the way out. It was a little bumpy, not bad 2 to 3's, but no live bait. SO I drop down some Spanish Sardines, and not much going on. I did manage to catch a juvie AJ off the bottom, but nothing else, so we moved on in to a spot in 55 foot where we proceded to kill the grunts (or as they call them in Steinhatchee, Florida Snapper) I also picked up a nice 13 pound red grouper. For the day we had 30 pounds of grunts and a grouper. Went in early hoping to fix the live well but that was not to be.

Saturday 3 Oct 09- Live well still not wanting to work so I just bought a few pounds of frozen squid, figured I would butterfly grunts for grouper bait. After 1 day on the water and talking to the captains who were fishing in 72 to 80 foot of water looking for grouper I decided to head to a spot I knew in 55 foot where i had some good luck before. The day was good, we ended up with 100 pounds of grunts, and two monster reds. 1 red weighed in at 15 pounds while another weighed in at 18 pounds. We also caught a lot of short reds, 1 short gag, and a nurse shark that was around 7 foot. The seas were supposed to be 3 to 5 foot when we went to bed , however when I woke up and checked my Blackberry they had changed it to 1 foot and less. It was a good day on the salt, the boat ran awesome, the company was good, and we had filled up my cooler and fish box. 

Hopefully the gags will return soon. They just are not biting now. Thank goodness for the reds. One boat got on some chicken dolphin off a log that was floating in 80 foot, and there are still cobia in the area as we had one bust off on us, and a charter boat brought 2 in.

The inshore bite is strong as I saw plenty of trout and macks at the dock. Not many redfish. Get ready to fish. It's getting ready to be on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2009)

Good to hear!!


----------



## trout fisher (Oct 5, 2009)

Great report! I'll take "Florida Snapper" over a skunk any day!


----------



## jamrens (Oct 5, 2009)

Better than setting at the house doing nothing...


WHit


----------



## Georgiagator (Oct 5, 2009)

wish i could;ve made it on saterday because sunday it was rough and i mean ROUGH did end up with a very big gag a few grunts and a good size bonita. Went inshore and got some trout and a few spanish a flonder and a shark  so at least I got some fish to cook


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Oct 5, 2009)

Good report Keith,
I am sure you will find the gags soon.


----------



## BowShooter (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds better than school!!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 5, 2009)

Georgiagator said:


> wish i could;ve made it on saterday because sunday it was rough and i mean ROUGH did end up with a very big gag a few grunts and a good size bonita. Went inshore and got some trout and a few spanish a flonder and a shark  so at least I got some fish to cook



Sunday was supposed to be 1 to 2's.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 5, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Good report Keith,
> I am sure you will find the gags soon.



They should be coming in shallower. Unless we are all riding past them. I tried 30 foot and all we hit was small sea bass and gruints. Went to 55 and at least found some hoss reds. The charter captains are getting limits on reds but gags eleude them. Did hear a report out of Keaton of some nice gags.


----------



## ddb (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice report Keith.  That's a lot of grunt fillets! Glad you were able to pick up some Red Groupers as well.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 6, 2009)

I heard a similar report on the Grouper out of Apalachicola. Not biting very well.. Hit and miss. Hope you got your livewell fixed!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 6, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> I heard a similar report on the Grouper out of Apalachicola. Not biting very well.. Hit and miss. Hope you got your livewell fixed!



So did I. Talked to a friend of mine who was in App on Thursday and they got skunked. Makes me wonder if we aren't driving past the gags.


----------



## captainwalt1947 (Oct 13, 2009)

*trout in Steinhatchee*

Just to let everyone know the sand trout have showed up and the guides and others are bringing them in by the cooler full.  So if you enjoy the inshore fishing you should make the trip!   I will be trying to up date Steinhatchee fishing every week!  Tight lines and good fishing!
Captain Walt


----------



## captainwalt1947 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Steinhatchee Fishing*

Well Im sure everyone is watching the weather which is not going to make a good weekend for fishing!
But I did get a picture of a really nice catch of trout the other day--sand and spoted--hope the weather doesn't mess it up for next week?
Haveing trouable up loading the picture--will try to get it up later today.
Captain Walt


----------



## yanknga (Oct 18, 2009)

Heading to Steinhatchee on Thursday. What's the latest report? we will be there thru saturday.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 19, 2009)

Seas are looking a little rough. You gonna be fishing inshore or offshore?


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 19, 2009)

We aint driving past em.Waters still too hot and too much bait still here.Soon as it cools off the gags will be in shallower water and hungry.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 19, 2009)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Get ready to fish. It's getting ready to be on.


----------



## captainwalt1947 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Sheephead*

For those of you who like to catch them they are here !

Captain Walt Carlson
REEL TIME CHARTERS


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 11, 2010)

Great, but the avg size looks really small this year.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe he threw back the breeders. Those fish don't appear to be holding any eggs. Nice catch Walt.


----------



## saltydave (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like I need to GET IT IN GEER!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 14, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Maybe he threw back the breeders. Those fish don't appear to be holding any eggs. Nice catch Walt.



We only caught 2 fish that were holding eggs yesterday and I'm guessing alot of the fish we caught were males.  It was a bit rough yesterday (4-5ft) but we still managed to get plenty. I'm pretty sure we were the only idiots to brave the seas offshore from Keaton but it did pay off.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 14, 2010)

bryant1 said:


> We only caught 2 fish that were holding eggs yesterday and I'm guessing alot of the fish we caught were males.  It was a bit rough yesterday (4-5ft) but we still managed to get plenty. I'm pretty sure we were the only idiots to brave the seas offshore from Keaton but it did pay off.



You wanted some sheepies pretty bad to deal with 4 to 5's in the Gulf....


----------



## captainwalt1947 (Mar 26, 2010)

*186lbs sheephead*

There still biteing if you can catch a good day to go out!
biggest one weighed 6lbs 14oz


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 26, 2010)

trout fisher said:


> Great report! I'll take "Florida Snapper" over a skunk any day!



Now who do we have here.  Pinks filleted and skinned is hard to beat!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice catch Walt.


----------

